# Is this an unrealistic expectation?



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

So we are renting a horse prop for 8 months while ours is being built. I just recently found out that the neighbors (who are very nice and want to stay on good terms with!) have a small dog who frequently crawls under their fence and leaves property, often going to the one we are renting. Apparently the dog literally will go inside the dog door of the house and hang out in the house. It's never bothered the owners of the property (well not the husband anyway, I think it bothers the wife a little bit) and wouldn't bother me too much except for one thing.

My dog is not so good with small dogs, or so I am inclined to believe. I had her at the dog park and she pinned this small dog and was growling at it, I had to pull her off. It was so weird because this dog is one of the sweetest you will ever meet. Little kids can hit her and she will just lick them, and she loves strangers and never acts aggressive! This was very unusual for her to act this way, but dogs and people are different. I informed the neighbor of this telling her exactly what I just said and that this was my reason for not believing she is good with small dogs. The neighbor is now afraid that my dog will hurt or kill hers. I can't tell her I know for sure that won't happen because I DON'T. I did tell her that my dog will be wearing a muzzle on the first meeting.

The situation is a little worrying. To be honest, I really DON'T want this strange dog just strolling through my house. In addition to my two dogs (the other has no problem with strange dogs) and two horses, I have 3 parrots and a cat. What if this dog hurts one of my small animals? It goes both ways you know. Is it unrealistic of me to expect that they will keep their dogs on their property? I don't understand why they don't try the underground electric fencing for dogs. This is like the middle of nowhere desert, and just because their dog hasn't been eaten by coyotes or hawks yet doesn't mean it won't happen.

What do you guys think about all this? What do you think I should do? I'll let you know how the first meeting between dogs goes (my dog will be wearing muzzle, meeting happens this saturday) and hopefully there won't be any doggie drama.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll never understand why some people let their dogs run loose. 

Good luck. I have no advice. But being a responsible animal owner means keeping your animal contained. They'll either take measures to fix the situation...or you'll have a part time member of your family while renting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't understand it either. But we are new to living outside suburbs. I understand that it is a common thing in "country" for dogs to just run loose and somehow they all get along. Hopefully a few firm commands of "go home" (I have a GREAT dog training voice, when I say something they all snap to attention! It's pretty funny) will keep the dog out, but who knows? This is already an adjustment for my dogs. They will have to get used to horses, and having a yard not fenced in by brick walls, but chain link and no climb. To be very truthful, I'm more annoyed than I am worried. I don't like it when my sister brings home strangers to our house randomly. I'm not going to like the dog coming and going as it pleases either. I'm mostly worried about my galah, as the dog looks like one of possible birding origins. I don't think it would get through the cage but might scare the H**L out of her! Thankfully I homeschool so am there pretty much 24/7. I've already decided I'm not having it. I'll block the dog door and supervise my own dogs outside time if I have to.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off if it is a "doggy door" it has a lock, lock it.
The animal that comes visiting has had probably a free meal and water and companionship....
So, stop feeding & watering and occupying the neighbors dog for them...or let them pay you to "dog-sit".

I would be more inclined to fence off a small area so that not only can the dog not visit and gain entrance but your animals can go in & out the door freely and you not have to be so concerned about them wandering off to unknown areas and dangers.
If the neighbors dog has gained entrance, what else may have arrived via that door?

Yes, pet owners need to be more responsible for their animals, but till that time we the responsible pet owner needs to step it up a notch to keep our pets safer.

**A water gun that shoots say 30' or so is a great way to chase and not hurt the animal...kids play with the things...called water cannons I think.

Good luck and although some hurdles, things have a way of smoothing out in time.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you have a doggy door before? I ask because I would also be worried about your cat getting out. Since you mentioned coyotes I assume the cat is not an outdoor? Personally I would just seal off the doggy door. Problem solved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You would also be letting yours roam free unless you lock the door or put up a fence.
I would contain my dogs so they could not get out or if they did it was a contained area. If your used to the city this shouldn't be a problem. 

And you need to contain your other pets anyway.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Astonishing.

We have three dogs, one of them is dog-aggressive to any strange dog, whether on or off our property. It is my responsibility to control him if I take him off the property, and of course I always do.

When we moved here we met our lovely neighbours and we all agreed that letting our dogs meet would be a bad idea because 1 - my Rufus could badly injure their dog (or worse), and 2 - neither of us want our dogs roaming off the properties, across the road, and out of our control.

I would go visit your neighbours, take a gift, be nice. Explain the situation, and ask that they ensure that their dog does not come on to your property.

By all means stress that you don't intend that your dogs willbe straying either, stress that you would be astonished if your dogs to go out, and that if that happens you will absolutely take action to stop it happening again.

But bottom line - their dog must not come onto your property because it will not be welcome by you, and it will not be safe.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the advice! Glad to know I am not alone here. The dog door goes out to a fenced yard. The neighbors dog is small and just has this terrible habit of crawling under the fence and going where it pleases. I'll set some boards against the gaps under the gates in the yard to see if that helps. The whole property is fenced in, in addition to the separate yard, and unless my dogs get any bright ideas I don't think they will be going anywhere. The dog door goes straight into the laundry room, so I already had plans to put up a baby gate there. That way cat stays in and dogs can come and go staying cool in laundry room without making the rest of my house dirty.

Depending on the way things play out, I will take the advice of all of you and seal off the dog door. I can supervise my dogs outside time while I am doing barn chores.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think that a baby gate will phase a curious cat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLgsgXcTonw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgeEqIOV0ao


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh haha! We've used a baby gate before and it works. My cat is not very athletic-she's part maine ****. Basically a giant lazy furball.

Horselovinguy-I love the squirt bottle idea! I may just try that.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Two things - first and very importantly, please Be Careful in putting a muzzle on your dog and then introducing her to another, smaller dog. Muzzling is a great tool for control, but it can also lead to other issues. The device can make a dog feel attacked and like it needs to defend itself, because they have no real control over their mouths. Adding that to a high-stress situation like meeting someone new can lead to dog on dog problems later on, especially if the meet and greet with this little guy goes wrong. So watch your dog carefully, if she's showing signs of distress, looks defensive, or gives warnings (raising hackles, growling, keeping her tail low) don't bother introducing her to the new dog while she's muzzled. Chances are, there'll be some frustration to take out on it as much as there's all the other stress factors at play.

Second, if the little dog takes lightly to being squirted with water add a little citronella oil extract to the water and mix well. Citronella will make the water unpleasant and, if the dog considers being squirted a game, will firmly state opposite of the dog's opinion. It shouldn't be harmful to the dog (unless by chance he's allergic) other than providing a foul scent and taste.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

So far, things are going good. Just got moved in and settled today (in fact I just got done with everything and am waiting for my ravioli to be done ;P). If there will be any problems with the little dog, I'm sure they will arise in the future. Meeting through the fence went OK, a lot of barking and general freaking out by my terrifying dynamic mother daughter duo. They calmed down after a while. Did have one fiasco while I'm trying to unload stuff from my truck, my stupid shepherd (ok far from stupid, sometimes I wish she was stupid!) found the only spot in horse panels not lined with no climb (I didn't even realize there was a spot!) gets in there and starts herding/chasing my horses. Thank God Cheyenne didn't kick her, because if the dog ****ed her off enough she would've! (reportedly she has chased dogs before). So the dogs get shut up in a room while I finish unpacking.
I think everything is going to be OK (as soon as I put no climb on that spot). I've taken everyone's advice and am not going to use the dog door. Right now, I'm just going to chill out, watch a movie, and absorb the fact that my horses are now right outside my door!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

There's a reason for the old sayin "good fences make good neighbors".

It's your neighbors responsibility to keep their dog in. If it gets out and comes onto your property it's sad but nothing you are responsible for. That's exactly what I would tell the neighbor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always contained my dogs to my property, w/some "escape artists" it's not always easy, but it IS the law. The 2 shepherds I have now weigh around 100 pounds each-I sure do not want them out doing any damage in the neighborhood! We have them because we love them, so we keep them safe.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

It's your neighbor's responsibility to keep their dog contained. However, it's your problem to keep your yard "safe" from intruders. Tell your neighbors that your dog does not play well with others, and that if he gets into your backyard or house then the dog may become injured. If possible, putting a string of hot wire along the base of the fenceline would nip this problem immediately. If not, put bricks along the fence where the dog can get through. If that won't work for some reason? Close off the doggy door. That should be a simple solution :wink:

For what it's worth, I have never met a cat that wasn't obese to be deterred by a puppy gate. I usually use them to keep the DOGS out and allow the cats to travel freely. If the solution works for you then that's great, but I would be careful relying on that fact to keep your cat indoors. I would consider something like this a better option in your situation, both because of the cat and intruder dog:
PetSafe Electronic SmartDoor - Electronic Dog Door and Pet Doors from petco.com

It has a sensor that you attach to your dog's collar and you can set it on three modes- locked, unlocked, and a mode that will only unlock if your pet's sensor is within a certain number of feet. It may not be enormously practical since you are only going to be there for a short while, but I would strongly suggest at least looking into something of the sort.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I live in the country also, but would never let my dog go free.... I would also be concerned that the is little dog will get in with the horses and possibly killed or injured. I would speak to the neighbors, state that my dogs will not get along with your dog, she might be injured by the horses and please keep her home.
I don't believe any state allows for country dogs to roam free without conquences.
Being a good neighbor is one thing, but allowing this situation to go forward without warning the loose dog owner about the probable injuries that will happen if her little poopsie continues to come over will cover yourself if something happens.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Nope. No dog that is not mine is allowed on my (even rental) property. The end. Let alone in my house or interacting with my animals! Dogs can be and do get shot for bothering neighbors' animals in most places. Is is their responsibility to keep their dog contained. If their fence is not enough, they need to keep their own dog on their own property by whatever means necessary and I am not responsible for their dog getting killed on mine. If their dog was on my property and injured my animals, my family, or my property they'll be getting the vet, doctor, or repair bill too. Ditto for my critters- if they get loose and cause damage or get hurt, that is on me, no one else.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Where I live, the owners of a loose dog, or any animal, are 100% liable if they cause an accident on the road. Far too few know or care about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I haven't been using the dog door, so it hasn't been a problem. The dog hasn't come on the property even once yet, so hopefully she will just stay where she is supposed to be. Had to patch a hole in the stall fence, after that everything's been good! Had my dogs out with me while I was walking the area where I'm going to build my jumping course (starting a new thread about that!) and the neighbors rotties ran to the fence barking. I'm about 100 feet away calling my dogs who ran over to say hi (thank God for the fence!). After calling a couple times they actually CAME BACK. Miracles DO happen! It's amazing what plenty of space and land will do for a dog's obedience.

On a side note-oh great, I'm sunburned. Mom's gonna kill me.


----------

